# UK Depersonalization Meet - Updated with Pics - 11/11/07



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I'm trying to organize a UK Depersonalization meet in Sheffield and I was wondering if anyone would like to join me? So far its:

jimmyb
Angel_Ariel

If you wanna join the gathering for the day then just copy the above, paste into your message and add you name to the list, like:

jimmyb
Angel_Ariel
********
********

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Anyone?

C'mon there must be someone out there?

:wink:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

depends on date


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Well I haven't decided yet, I wanna get some numbers together and then we'll all decide together.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Well im up for it I guess!! The last meeting I went to went preety well, there was talk of another one not long ago from what I can remember but it fell though.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Ok, so your in, thats 3 then.

Anymore?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I?d love too . May I bring my bird along? We could have a couples meeting if falling_free has a lady friend . Have you chosen Sheffield due to it being pretty much in the middle of England? It would benefit Samantha so much come along and understand how others like me feel? She?s been trying, but you know how it is? you can only really sympathize with such a disorder like ours? *sigh*.

But? I?ve been getting on with all the hugs and such? it?s wonderful to connect to some one so deeply isn?t it? .

Although like falling_free has stated, it really depends on the date because she?s started a new job and doesn?t want to use any holidays just yet, well at lease I don?t think she does? it wouldn?t set a good example I guess? Lol.

Catch ya laters.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

I would be up for this.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Sweet, sure you can bring her Darren:

jimmyb
Angel_Ariel 
falling_free
Darren
IQ


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Probably good to bring family and friends if you feel they would benefit from talking to others who have dp.

Anyway, if there are enough people interested, please come to Sheffield....I don't want to have this hanging over our heads for too long. It would be nice to meet in a few weeks. Or maybe fireworks night?! Hehe.

Rozanne


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Remember, remember the 5th of November?

Well, that sounds good but I think its a Monday so possibly that weekend sometime.

Jimmy


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Weekend should be fine with me. Have to decide where we want to meet up and go though. Anyone know sheffield at all?


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Count me out, I dont fancy meeting with mentally ill people like yourselves. Just joking, I would come but time is short for me and am living on the South Coast. If it was a London meet I would say eys though. Thanks anyway.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

IQ said:


> Weekend should be fine with me. Have to decide where we want to meet up and go though. Anyone know sheffield at all?


I don't know sheffiled but i'd imagine a lot of people would come in on the train so maybe the train station?


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. Which day, and what time??


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

What about Saturday 10th November? When we met in London there were many plans but it made most sense to sit and talk over food and hot drinks. I'd like to make some wholesome food and desert -eg. homemade soup, baked apples or apple pie and yogurt, or Spanish omellette and tiramisu. It would save spending money out of the house, although I would rather people could drink tea/herbal tea and coffee here as juice costs a bit. Although I may be able to get some free apples and make some juice. If you come, please PM me or Jimmy and ask for our phone numbers. I could meet people at the station on Saturday...I know some of you are an hour or less away. Is it reasonable to ask you to arrive for 12 midday? That would give us plenty of time to relax and also for people to get back without taking late trains on Saturday night. If people wish to come from further afield and need to stay the night I have a spare room/bed but would rather keep it to 1 or 2 people max if that is ok.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Might be a winner, need to check with me lady friend first thought. Home made food sounds superb! I?ll throw ya some pounds for costs and such . Have you change your mob number? Doesn?t matter for the time being thought, I?ll get Jimmy?s and yours number later on when it?s closer to the meeting date. 12?clock is easy for me as you know... (cos it only takes 45 mins to get to Sheffield for me). Didn?t you move out of your flat in the end then? I though you had moved to your mother?s place? I though wrong so it would seem.

Laters.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Angel_Ariel said:


> What about Saturday 10th November? When we met in London there were many plans but it made most sense to sit and talk over food and hot drinks. I'd like to make some wholesome food and desert -eg. homemade soup, baked apples or apple pie and yogurt, or Spanish omellette and tiramisu. It would save spending money out of the house, although I would rather people could drink tea/herbal tea and coffee here as juice costs a bit. Although I may be able to get some free apples and make some juice. If you come, please PM me or Jimmy and ask for our phone numbers. I could meet people at the station on Saturday...I know some of you are an hour or less away. Is it reasonable to ask you to arrive for 12 midday? That would give us plenty of time to relax and also for people to get back without taking late trains on Saturday night. If people wish to come from further afield and need to stay the night I have a spare room/bed but would rather keep it to 1 or 2 people max if that is ok.


Sounds cool to me, if there's a cuppa in it, count me in :lol: Its a couple of hours drive from here. so i would need directions, but i wouldnt need to stay the night.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Should be alright for me, just checked the trains and going from piccadilly id be able to get to shieffield at 12:04 so slightly later than 12 but not majorly so.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Bring a camera and film it, would be fun to see 6 DPDRed guys have a discussion lol.
Wish I could be there but I cant stand long flights and Id just piss all of you off with my atheism, goodluck tho;P


----------



## ash_is_sad (Oct 27, 2007)

Lol; is there not any females popping along?

Im only an hour away, so will consider it.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll stick to 10th at 12 o'clock then with variations for those taking longing if needs be. I've PMed details to those above who say they can make it and will also invite people who came last year although I am having trouble remembering two peoples names. Was it Alice and Dave? I know the other two were Victoria and Beth.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Sat 10th, sounds great!

Can you make smoothies Roz. Me and my mate made some today in his smoothie make and it was delish! Btw I'm a king in the kitchen so if you guys need a hand then I'm the man to ask!



> Lol; is there not any females popping along?
> 
> Im only an hour away, so will consider it.


Yea we need more poon-tang, c'mon ladies where are ya?

Jimmy


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

You guys should all put some money together to give to me so I can cross the ocean and attend this. 8)


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Dude, thats a sweet idea!

How much do you need here and back?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Probably a lot...like $1000 +. I wasn't being serious, haha.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Thats too much, theres no way I'm gonna give you that kind of money!


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Sounds like fun guys - take some pics and let us know how it goes


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Its amazing how a life destroying mental disorder can be fun isn't it. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Somthing has been playing on my mind... and I already know the answer (because i'm a respectable guy). I haven't told Samantha about my ex (Do da math bout who you are) and me thinks she'd be pissed if she found out... so I have to tell her. Bastard. How's bout one day we have a lads only piss up? *nods while smirking*... go out and have a "pro DR/DP" session... lol. I

really don't think she'd get any more understand of our disorder by meeting others like me any how, because we act/can act normal... hummm

Oh and some one phoned me with a withheld number, was it any one from here? They phoned about 8:05pm yesterday.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Somthing has been playing on my mind... and I already know the answer (because i'm a respectable guy). I haven't told Samantha about my ex (Do da math bout who you are) and me thinks she'd be pissed if she found out... so I have to tell her. Bastard. How's bout one day we have a lads only piss up? *nods while smirking*... go out and have a "pro DR/DP" session... lol. I
> 
> really don't think she'd get any more understand of our disorder by meeting others like me any how, because we act/can act normal... hummm
> 
> Oh and some one phoned me with a withheld number, was it any one from here? They phoned about 8:05pm yesterday.


Ok I think we all understand now you and a certain "angel" had something going on, but come on at least be a tad discreet now.... The poor girl!!!! Geesh :wink: PS If you want a lads only piss up come on down to Brighton and we'll have a great time!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

I was trying to be discreet in order to avoid upsetting this ?angel? (lol) because I?m walking on razor blades with her, I thought she?d have me about her new boy friend finding out about me? and she would make me feel guilty about it =(.

I bet Brighton is a walk in the park with trains and all =).


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Brighton is a good laugh! I went there when I got my car all tuned up hehe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

What mods have you done to your car Jimmy?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

(yawns)


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

So is the meeting on the 10th still on or not??? :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

I would of though the tea party is still on the 10th mate (Rozanna is trustworthy of meeting people, i'll give her that). I've told Sammy that I?m not going. I just wouldn't be able to handle the potency of the green tea... lol. Nah, what is in the past should stay there, besides? why would I want to meet what tried to get me banned from this site? I would like to meet you guys some time though.

P.S cover your mouth when yawning, it?s just plain rude not too.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I would of though the tea party is still on the 10th mate (Rozanna is trustworthy of meeting people, i'll give her that). I've told Sammy that I?m not going. I just wouldn't be able to handle the potency of the green tea... lol. Nah, what is in the past should stay there, besides? why would I want to meet what tried to get me banned from this site? I would like to meet you guys some time though.
> 
> P.S cover your mouth when yawning, it?s just plain rude not too.


Gutted man, i really wanted to meet you aswell.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> P.S cover your mouth when yawning, it?s just plain rude not too.


PMSL......Classic... :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

IQ said:


> Gutted man, I really wanted to meet you aswell.


Thank you IQ, I really appreciate you saying that. All the more reason for a meeting based on who can get drunk the fastest! *smirks*. I recommend you all meet Rozanna on the 10th, she is a interesting person to say the least.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

I aim to please Greg :wink: (Bless us...lol)


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea I wanted to meet you too Darren!

Maybe we could all come visit you another time though, definitely!

Jimmy


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

So far we got:

jimmyb
Angel_Ariel
falling_free
IQ 
Ash is Sad (are you coming?)

Roz, is it possible to move this to Sunday or the weekend after, its just Its my mates bday on the 9th and I dunno how late we're all staying out on the Friday night lol.

Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

We'll meet some time... It will be great now i'm semi-recovered... lol. The bird is helping me get grounded... you should wait for a buy one get one free deal... lol.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> What mods have you done to your car Jimmy?


http://www.clubpolo.co.uk/forum/index.p ... 35548&st=0

8)


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

jimmyb said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > What mods have you done to your car Jimmy?
> ...


Nice man! Just in the proccess of painting my Golf at the moment, have to sell it because im moving to Oz


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

IQ said:


> Nice man! Just in the proccess of painting my Golf at the moment, have to sell it because im moving to Oz


You poor bastard, why would anyone want to live there? :lol:


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

IQ said:


> jimmyb said:
> 
> 
> > Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...its hard to know what to write. I have an open house on 10th of November. If you think it's not the time for you to come over, come another time. But everyone's welcome.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I'll try and make it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

The herbal tea she had was spot on, if we're on talking terms: what was it called again Rozanna?

Oh and I haven't lost my new habit of keeping the tea bag in the mug... lol.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Herbal Tea!

Ho yea - you know it!

Heres a nice pic of my baby:










8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

The sega label reminds me of sega rally... lol. My bro and his mate got high scores when a machine came to my local town with the fair. I also like the colours of the fog lights, you seem to have got it all figure out mate


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea a real mix of colours, orange indicators and yellow fog lights work so well with grey! Plus the green sunvisor etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Has a modem and classical look to it.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Thanks dude, shes a '92 Polo Coupe...

...dressed up as a late '70s VW.

8)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

We are on talking terms...why aren't you coming on t' 10th?
It was Chai Tea...psycho-active stuff from Tescos! I'll get some for Saturday. Only found out a week after drinking loads of it that they use it in India to open the 3rd eye.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Cool, I'll be drinking that shit all day then!

Chai Tea - it rhymes with Tai Chi


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

We still on then crew?

8)


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Certainly are mate 8)


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

yeh i'll be there


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Was very intresting and nice to meet you all. Thanks to Roz and Steve for the hospitality and the soup :wink: And Sheffeild council can fcuk off for having no road signs :lol:


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea man it was nice to me you guys, thank you Steve and Roz for the food, t'was awesome! I ate nearly an entire bowl of seeds!

IQ - You missed out mate, we went skateboarding at the local indoor park after you'd gone! Lucky I had my skateboard in the boot!

Here are some pics:

Steve and Falling Free Boarding:



























Steve and Roz:









Sheffield Fountains:



















Jimmy

8)


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I found it a really good day, It made me feel much more grounded in reality talking to you all, and I felt much better and more real afterwards than I have done for a long time.

It also made me reaccess some of my beliefs, in that now im thinking rather than a complety atheistic view of the universe, Im swinging towards a pantheistic view that there is a 'force' that is present in the universe as opposed to a diety of some sort.

The skateboarding was fun too, made me think of picking up my own board again and starting skating more (as opposed to once every 6 or 7 months lol , as I have been for the last 2 years or so).

Oh yeh and thanks roz and steve for the food , it was all very nice, thanks for your hospitality too.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea I felt a lot more grounded too meeting up, most of the time you don't feel like you can connect with other people, but it seems easier to be able to connect with other people with DP, I felt more at home around you guys!

Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

wOOt, not bad photos for a K800i jimmyb, pity you?re not in any of them? although if you chose the ?best pic? setting, it will use the phone?s cam focus ability. You?ll get a green box for a good focus, or a red for a bad. You might already know this, and it with it being a cam phone, it?s hard to get good pics in those conditions any how.

Looks like you had a winner of a time =D. I?m still getting over a cold, so even if we wanted to come, we wouldn?t. What was soup of the day? heh.

*falling_free*: I?m really pleased it has helped you so much, goes to show how important meeting up is. *Thumb up* Winners =).

*Roz*: I like your new hair style, suits you well.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

it's meant to be a purdy....looks awful in that light but that's my ego talking heh.

I can't believe how positive these posts are - it's like we really achieved something by meeting up. I have to admit to finding some moments of reality when standing at the top of the ramp realising that it's okay to come into the real world because the people I am with _understand_ that I'm afraid of the real world. Of being real anyway. Thanks IQ for the comedy, you are one hilarious guy.

Steve says it was great to meet you all and he looks forward to the next gathering.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea, I truly enjoyed it, I kinda felt a bit at one and really uplifted when we arrived at the train station as well and saw the fountain. It was a bit of a late one though 2am was pretty early to be driving so far but hey I got home nice and safe. The chat was really good, I really enjoyed sharing my views on life with you Roz and Steve. I don't think there is anyone else I know that I can speak to on that level so thank you for that, I've learned so much in such a short time so I thank you both for that!

Most people only talk about superficial things like - do you like my hair, whats on TV etc. But the conversations we had were great!

Jimmy


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

There is a picture of me on Roz's phone with Steve and Falling Free.

Roz please could you put this pic up? I should have got you to take it on my phone too really.

Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

So you?ve all come to understand that you feel some what alone due to the fact that most whom walk by you wouldn?t have a clue what DR/DP feels like, because you?ve connected on a higher level with each other? Damn shame I wasn?t out of the brain fog when I met Roz, I might have understood this connected back then, although ?such is life?.

I find myself having problems talking to other people because their own subjects at hand which they speak of, just seem trivial to me, I just don?t receive the motivation to convey with them, just like Jimmyb stated ?do you like my hair, what?s on TV etc? why would we care? It just doesn?t simulate our/my mind.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm jealous, it sounds like you guys had a really good time.
Would have been good to catch up and share thoughts, interesting.

BB


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I really wish I didn't live across the Atlantic ocean from you people.

I want to meet up with other DPers someday.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> So you?ve all come to understand that you feel some what alone due to the fact that most whom walk by you wouldn?t have a clue what DR/DP feels like, because you?ve connected on a higher level with each other? Damn shame I wasn?t out of the brain fog when I met Roz, I might have understood this connected back then, although ?such is life?.
> 
> I find myself having problems talking to other people because their own subjects at hand which they speak of, just seem trivial to me, I just don?t receive the motivation to convey with them, just like Jimmyb stated ?do you like my hair, what?s on TV etc? why would we care? It just doesn?t simulate our/my mind.


Yea I think its because we are living more inwardly because the external world seizes to exist for us so we take refuse in our own thoughts and existence and there for external things become unimportant.

Jimmy

Black Box - you have to come to the next meet, be cool to meet you, maybe you can decipher some of my dreams, lol!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

C'mon, someone fly me to Europe. ;P


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

No.

:wink:

Save up dude, next year I want to plan a camping DP meet in Newquay should be a good laugh, maybe you can come for that but I don't wanna see you if your popping pills you crazy mofo!

Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Seemd like a nice meeting.

Side note: jimmyb your doing all wrong planning on having DPDR one more year, way to go


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

jimmyb said:


> I don't wanna see you if your popping pills you crazy mofo!


You take meds too...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

He takes pills to make sense, not nonsense.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I guess, I do take meds. You did say it was helping your condition so fair play, bring em with you lol.

Jimmy


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of fun guys, I'm jealous


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

CECIL said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun guys, I'm jealous


 It's nice to find people to empathise with. We are all Earth's children. Why don't we start a buddie system to help each other feel we aren't alone?


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Copeful said:


> Seemd like a nice meeting.
> 
> Side note: jimmyb your doing all wrong planning on having DPDR one more year, way to go


I'm not planning on having this for another year infact it's been getting way better since I'm on Cipralex its still nice to meet new people though. Whether I have of don't have DP in a year is besides the point (My goal is the latter my friend), Newquay and camping is still awesome!

Jimmy


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dp is only one part of having a meet. The main thing is that we are human beings on a rock that courses through the universe! Even if you don't have dp in a year would it hurt to meet people who did? Sorry to sound challenging but there should be minimal important placed on the fact we are depersonalised individuals. It doesn't matter. We are people and we meet up. We happen to suffer from a strange mental tendancy to zone out of the "real world"...big deal. Everyone is a psychic being whether they like it or not....we put attention on different things. My neighbor might put more thought into peroxiding her roots, and I more thought into the bizarre realisations of "actuality" of being...just two different ways of being. I wish I could be more extrovert. Extroverted people have problems too though...and can hold introverted conversations on the wonder of life now and again. We are all people, even when we don't "feel like it".


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Well put, I agree, if I don't have DP next year I will still like to visit you and Steve!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

....I had a bit of a rant above...sorry, I wasn't being funny. I'm just sick of all the emphasise put on being a "dissociated individual".

Its a psychic tendancy...something the mind does. Something hard to control. Nothing more. We should really consider ourselves human before being "depersonalised folk". It's isn't the whole story.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Let me clarify my point a little better.

There is nothing wrong with dissociation, however, it is inconvenient and confusing. It changes your life course. You don't know who you are or what you are doing. It isn't a character trait you can be proud of, unless you hang out with a smack-heads who think it is cool you can be high without even popping a pill. It is a painful, cringeworthy state of consciousness, or should I say unconsciousness. It is a thing. Except it is not. It is the compass, you are the holder of it. You can't put dp into a box. It is state of consciousnes, fading in fading out, unaware but focussed, serious but uneffected by stuff. It is what goes on in the background, at least for me. It is not "I am" or an indentity, but a stupid tendancy"> there is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't great either. An obstacle in the jungle of life. Ultimately, it just is.

It's important to meet up to remind ourselves now and again dp doesn't make a person, far from it, it's a person, depersonalised.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Many who have recovered have forsaken us, and many more will when they have also recovered. Why dwell in the past by surrounding yourself with people who have the disorder you had for many years? I'd hope that any one who has recovered wouldn't return here "if" there were a chance it could trigger a relapse for them. Once you have recovered, turn you back on others because you now have a liveable life.

I once went to a self harm support board, although when I stopped harming myself, my reason for going also stopped. Ok if you want to support people, it might be down to you feeling good for helping them, or are you just doing it to forget about your own problems, or because you have a ?need? to be wanted?

Just walk away when you can.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I think its a personal preference. Some people will learn what they need to from this state of mind and move on. Its in some people's nature to be healers, so they'll learn what they need to and then use that knowledge to help others.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

CECIL said:


> Its in some people's nature to be healers.


I became drained and i'm still yet to recover from it.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Recently, when I met my boyfriend, who is a healer, and had already embarked on weekly spiritual healing (by member of NFSHs) ....it seemed like healing was becoming a big priority in my life. The great meaning of being alive, heal everything you touch. But slowly I have become increasingly disillusioned by the fact that most people into healing arts aren't skilling in metaphysical debate or whether their ideas about the world, ancient civilisations etc. have any ground whatsoever.

Sure, I believe in chakras and other experiences which are common knowledge these days but how could one believe in so called civilisation of "Atlantis".

How can people believe in that?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

It helps if you think in metaphors Rozanne  For example the myth of Atlantis represents a society that became very advanced in thier energetic work, healing etc yet still had a caste structure and kept slaves. In other words they were very advanced in some ways but were too proud in others. The myth/metaphor has significance for us now because we risk doing the same thing and destroying our civilisation like the Atlanteans did theirs.

Whether or not the place really existed or not doesn't really make a difference


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

You make for a good read CECIL. Short but to the point = Dyslexia's dream


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Its only because I'm talking out of my ass


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't be blowing your own trumpet now  :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

CECIL said:


> It helps if you think in metaphors Rozanne  For example the myth of Atlantis represents a society that became very advanced in thier energetic work, healing etc yet still had a caste structure and kept slaves. In other words they were very advanced in some ways but were too proud in others. The myth/metaphor has significance for us now because we risk doing the same thing and destroying our civilisation like the Atlanteans did theirs.
> 
> Whether or not the place really existed or not doesn't really make a difference


Hey Cecil....
I do need to read more about it to get a real picture of what New Age-ists believe about Atlantis and how that relates to what Plato wrote about it. But in the time being, I have to just say that all the times I have heard Atlantis mentioned, it has been in all seriousness, and combined with all kinds of stories about supernatural powers.

I believe in supernatural powers, although I think they are *natural*. Clairvoyance is a real phenomenon, I believe, although research done into clairvoyance has shown that when set with specific tasks, like identifying a pregnant woman in a group of non-pregnant women, "clairvoyants" do no better than Joe Average.

Perhaps people were more psychically advanced before moden times. But this fairy-tale story of Atlantis....is hard for me to believe because it was meant to be an "ancient civilisation". I just find it hard to imagine. Like the tower of Babel, it might serve a purpose, but that isn't how most New Ager's think of it. It is taken as a very literal fact....a part of history the historians have simply ignored. I don't see how New Ager's can step onto scientific territory so easily. Tarot, healing, reading auras etc. doesn't to my mind, invalidate science. But re-writing history sort of does!


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Just because a civilisation was ancient doesn't mean they were stupid. Remember, we know the Mayans for example were very advanced with Mathematics and Astrology.

Supposedly the Atlanteans made extensive use of crystals for healing and to power their technology. Its an interesting idea especially since people now days use crystals for similar things as well.

I can relate to what you are saying though - its hard to believe that there was a large and advanced society that literally dissapeared off the face of the planet without leaving any evidence behind for scientists to find. There's lots of energetic explanations for it which are over my head at the moment and there's also the possibility that we simply haven't found the evidence yet.

Either way, like I said I tend to think in metaphors. It helps to not get locked down into 1 particular belief. It also means you can take what you need from lots of different ideas and put them together into your own idea.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry for writing this quiery about Atlantis on here. I may start another thread on the spirituality section (don't know which!) so we can talk about it further. As you say, ancient doesn't have to be stupid. I'm beginning to understand what pulls the New Age together now. It has a very strong commitment to intuitive wisdom ie. the feminine principle. That may be why people look back to a time in the past as more advanced. In a sense, I would have to agree.

I'll start that other thread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

?All is lies?; question the people who wrote the books when you have a chance in the after life. We all know that many people are untrustworthy and ?some? if not most of the past history has been edited to suit others.

Being dyslexic has its advantages; I don?t read books, so I don?t read which ?could? be lies or fantasies. ?Each to their own? on this one.


----------

